

COSMOS remake (2014). Produced by Seth Macfarlane. Hosted by Neil D. Tyson. - rblion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBTd9--9VMI

======
peatmoss
I'm assuming this is a joke? Please? Or maybe it's not, and I'm just woefully
behind the times on how much zazzle is needed in edutainment?

